# Chen Xiaoxing



## Xue Sheng (Mar 23, 2007)

Chen Xiaoxing - laojia erlu clip




 
This is apparently from a cctv9 documentary in Chenjiagou. 

You know what this means.....I have just GOT to get a copy of this documentary.


----------



## East Winds (Mar 24, 2007)

Xue Sheng,

Yes, superb stuff!!!!

I also enjoyed this clip of Chen Xiaowang and Chen Ziqiang

http://youtube.com/watch?v=J85ARLul9h8&mode=related&search=

What a wonderful demonstration of not "reaching beyond the frame" and being perfectly rooted. A few minutes of seeing makes up for 10 thousand words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Very best wishes


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 24, 2007)

East Winds said:


> Xue Sheng,
> 
> Yes, superb stuff!!!!
> 
> ...


 

I have seen that clip of Xiaowang and Ziqiang before and it is great stuff I am very impressed with it actually. Staying within the sphere, if you will, is a good thing to think about. This clip did actually effect the way I do my Yang style.

However this is the first clip I have ever seen of Xiaoxing. I have seen stills of him but never a film. He does not seem to get out of Chen Village as much as Zhenglei and Xiaowang and if you look at that form a traditional Chinese perspective (meaning old Chinese way of thinking pre-Mao) it would mean he is better than they are. 

But with that said I have seen clips of Xiaowang and I have personally seen Zhenglei and I would be hard pressed to make that decision. They are all rather amazing. 

Damn I miss Chen style.


----------

